# FRESH/frozen(not canned) Sardines?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Does anyone else feed sardines that are NOT canned?

I am accustomed to feeding Grimm "Baltic Herring." He goes wild for fish of any kind. He prefers them whole, ungutted, head and eyes and guts an' all. I used to toss him fish that he'd catch like a seal! The Baltic Herring were mostly about 3/4 the size of my hand. 

I just read that sardines are actually small herring. I have found a few sources to get them fresh-frozen in 2 and 4 lb bags.

Anyone else feeding sardines?

Note: I'll add about 3 - 4 per meal when I do include it, and count it in with the MM.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How about smelt? If fish is fish I think it is cheap and smelt season is coming up with ice fishing.

Do you have Grimmi back yet? If not is there any time frame set to get him home?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Patti I haven't done fresh sardines,, but lately at the fish market i work at, we've been getting in smelts (small, they look like big minnows,,maybe a relative of sardines?) I've brought some home and tossed the furkids a few, they love em and they are pretty cheap to!

These come in gutted and heads off..


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey I just suggested that....
Great minds think alike...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL,,tooo funny,,I guess its 'smelt' season,,alot of people eat them for the holidays??? I dunno, they look like big minnows to me!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Allie and Diane.







I'll check out smelt too. Sardines are also cheap. I'll look around to see who has smelt whole and frozen, if i can't find sardines from the usual sources. Thanks for the ideas! I'm not set up yet here in my little apartment, but almost, for Grimm to return to me. I'll update when he's home for sure!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My raw provider sells 5 lb bags of frozen sardines, I think I'm going to get some next order, just to add something different in.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I've fed fresh/frozen sardines before (actually have some in the freezer right now!).


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cool! Oma's Price sells them in 2 lb bags. I am going to order some next time. Grimm LOVES fish! They're a big deal for him. I like seeing him eat a "whole" food. he doesn't get fish in every meal, but, it's a thrill for him when he gets them!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you thaw them or serve frozen?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have been feeding the smelts fresh , if I got them frozen , I'd probably thaw them out to )


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I keep them in the freezer, 'till 10 minutes before a meal. Then, I put about 3 - 4 little fish in a bowl of warm water while I get the rest of the meal ready. By the time the meal is prepared, I just dump out the warm water, toss the fishies atop the meal, and one very HAPPY dog gets his fish atop his meal!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I feed partially frozen. Thawed out raw fish is stinky!!! (at least to me)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You're right, it is a bit, uh, aromatic.














But to Grimm, this enhances the experience!







You can imagine his thrill when he gets a bit of green tripe.







I love feeding fish though, I love feeding a whole food with head, eyes, entrails etc. He LOVES fish!







They're so fun to feed, too.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

My dogs love stinky too...I just don't like stinky in the house! They get fed green tripe outisde!!


----------

